# IP address in AIRTEL GPRS



## soham (Mar 24, 2007)

The IP address for all Airtel GPRS users is the same. So it is not possible to edit things in Wikipedia because someone using this IP address has created some problem in Wikipedia. Is it possible for a website to differentiate one computer from another both using Airtel GPRS.


----------



## Arunabh Singh (Mar 24, 2007)

i also have the same question, if anyone his airtel gprs for some illegal activities can he be traced, if yes then how ?


----------



## soham (Mar 24, 2007)

I dont think so. anyone has any knowledge in this regard?


----------



## Arunabh Singh (Mar 24, 2007)

any kind members please enlighten us.


----------

